# I drove solo!



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Whoo- hoo,. Congratulations on the solo flight!

My guess is you are asking him to back crooked. 
My latest group of lessons was really concentrating on getting P to travel straight. I was driving him crooked, poor boy. The instructor said, "you can't bend, till you are straight." I would imagine this holds true for backing too.
You cant back straight till you are standing straight.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Can't offer any advise, but CONGRATS on the solo drive.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats on the solo flight


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

congratulations!!! 

The only advice I have on backing is to try one rein at a time, as if you are moving each foot with a rein--maybe that will help.

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*well done driving by your self.*

hiya and cogratulations.
backing up straight try slightley half halting with your reins with a little contact as you can keep him straight like that and he should reverse so to speak in a straight line and ask for back as you go and the horse will understand what is required of him.
i would keep praticeing at home as you and the horse will teach each other.
you will be suprised how both of you can do things togeather.
and also good luck in your class when you go for your comatition.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, all. I was also told to make sure my hand position doesn't raise or lower. I'll try it all next time I'm in the driver seat. It will be a week before I can go back to the stable so Goldie has a week off. As another poster said, Goldie is my best teacher. He is experienced and I'm not. I need to get this down before hopping into the show cart. 
I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Taffy, I make sure he is straight in the shafts before backing. I figured that one out early on!:lol: He is pretty good at standing but can at times get fidgety. I let him calm down first. 

I suspect the problem is me. I plan on making that two hour trip next month sometime. We just have to wait to get our ducks, or horses, in a row here at home first.

thanks for the advice. I'll continue watching to make sure he is straight before we back.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

We do need some photos, just to make sure, you did it!
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

didn't take the camera with! Sorry. I'll get some later.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Lilley said:


> didn't take the camera with! Sorry. I'll get some later.



:-cry::sad::sad:


----------

